# Hot CPU Tester!



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

There are a lot of fee programs to test hardware, but are there any freeware to test your CPU. Here's a PUP free down load link. I tried it and passed.
7Byte : Hot CPU Tester Pro


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

The one I use is Heavyload from Jam software.


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

That one looks better than Hot CPU Tester. I'll check it out!


----------



## OLD MAN EMU (Mar 20, 2015)

Like in any stress testing programs, keep a close watch on your system Temp as it can rise sharply. If so pull out.
The CPU chip gives less problems than any other hardware installed.
You would know if your CPU was failing without some program to tell you.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I ran Heavyload on my new machine for just over an hour. All eight cores were at 100% and 3D rendering was on to stress the graphics card. I managed to push the temperature up to 36°C within minutes and it stayed there for the rest of the test.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

JohnthePilot said:


> The one I use is Heavyload from Jam software.


That looks GOOD but is it OK to put your computer under MAX STRESS for very long??

The other day I went to BIOS and when I checked the current CPU temp it said 150 and that was under reg usage! (I dont know how high it goes before she reboots)


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

Ah man I cant edit my reply!!


I ran it for about 5 mins... Computer started bogging down a little so I CTRL-ALT-DEL out of it.....

An interesting program!!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I assume you are talking degrees Fahrenheit as 150°C would fry your CPU. You should be OK up to about 180°F but if you are getting this high I suggest you have a look to see if your machine is clogged up with dust. Also, it would be worth replacing the paste on your CPU heatsink.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

Yers thank you..... Thankfully it is not 150C!!!


----------

